# Bahamas



## VMS (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello.

I'm completely new to this.

I want to know how I can move to the Bahamas permanently and take advantage of their tax laws etc.

Money being no object, what would be the best way and fastest way to do this? I want to be able to take advantage of their tax laws i.e. zero income tax. I would own 100% shares of a UK company but claim the company's profits as income to my Bahamian bank account which would leave me with 100% of the profits.

Will this be possible?

Also, how long after becoming a resident there, would I be allowed to leave the Bahamas each year?

I don't think I'll be able to get citizenship, but can I still get permanent residency and therefore tax residency?

Thank you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Check The Bahamas High Commission, London

and get yourself a good accountant to advise you...


----------



## VMS (Jun 14, 2012)

Should I just email them and send me my questions like I typed them above?

Thanks.


----------

